# How to get a transparent pull down menu? Please and thank you.



## jane deaux (Nov 28, 2011)

I am running a cs showcase on tsm poolparty. I love it. I like the battery icons and the customizing that you can do. I've looked through the themes but I didn't really like the icons in those too much. My only thing I want to change is the pull down menu. I'd like it to be transparent and/or a picture. Can anyone help me with this. The only thing i've found so far is just the top notification bar.


----------

